# Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?



## Newbie (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einen Fehler beim Bau meines Hochteichs gemacht.

Die KG Rohre des Bodenablaufs und des Skimmers laufen teilweise oberirdisch zum Schwerkraft Spaltsieb. Die Schieber sind kurz vor dem Filter, zwischen Teich und Schieber sind aber noch ca. 1,5m.

Der Teich ist ca. 1,4m tief und noch mal 0,8m hoch. Auf den Rohren steht also bei geschlossenen Schiebern Druck. Und der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt .

Ich muß also verhindern, dass das Wasser in den Rohrstücken gefriert.
Ich würde eine Lösung bevorzugen, die mich nicht zwingt, den halben Teich leerlaufen zu lassen, um bauliche Veränderungen an diesen Rohren vorzunehmen.

Evt. isolieren, mit Luftpolsterfolie oder Armaflex?
Oder Isolierung plus Heizkabel?
Oder doch den Filter im Winter durchlaufen lassen, was ich eigentlich nicht vorhatte?

Hat von Euch jemand einen Tipp für mich oder ähnliche Probleme schon gelöst?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße,

Dirk.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Naja,nur isolieren wird nicht viel bringen. heizen ist teuer und nur durchlaufen lassen kühlt das wasser extrem aus. ich würde alles 3s kombinieren. isolieren, auf halbe kraft den filter laufen lassen und bei bedarf heizen. und nächstes jahr (warum nicht schon gleich) den baufehler beheben.


----------



## pipoharley (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Hallo newbie !
Ich habe gestern hier im Forum folgenden Lösungsansatz eingestellt - weiss aber nicht ob das zu 100% funtioniert. 
Der Frostgefahr möchte ich folgendermaßen entgegenwirken :
Bis zum Schieber werden die 110-er Rohre außerhalb des Teiches mit Isolierung umwickelt. Nach dem Schieber wird das Wasser entleert. Vor dem Schieber kommt ein 110-er Abzweig , der zum Reinigen der Rohre dient. Durch diesen Abzeig möchte ich im Winter eine Art "Schaumgummischlange oder einen dicken __ Wasserschlauch" mit viel Luftinhalt bis zum Teich hineinstecken.Der Wasserschlauch darf natürlich kein Wasser aufnehmen,daher vor dem Durchführen beidseitig abkleben.
Dadurch ist dann in der gesamten 110-er Verrohrung ein Luftpolster,in der sich das Wasser im Winter (max. 10% vom Volumen - wenn gefroren) ausbreiten kann. Ich denke ,so müßte das sicher funktionieren und man erspart sich Stromkosten für Begleitheizungen etc.
Was glaubt ihr ?? Sollte doch funktionieren - oder ??
Für weitere Anregungen oder Verbesserungen hab ich immer ein offenes Ohr.


----------



## Moonlight (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Na womit willst Du denn das Rohr umwickeln?

Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen ... mit 3Lagen Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt oder diese Rohrisolierung aus dem Sanitärbereich ( http://www.pumpendiscounter.de/ReigaGbR-p2263h373s561-Armacell-Rohr-Isolie.html?refid=Froogle ) haben nicht verhindert, dass das Wasser eingefroren ist.
In Kombination mit dem langsamen Fließen von Wasser ist das nicht passiert.
Ob Du mit der Gummischlange Erfolg haben wirst ... ich weiß nicht. Kann ich mir aber nicht so richtig vorstellen.

Aber Du wirst es uns nächsten Jahr sicher sagen, ob es gefunzt hat, oder ob Dir die Rohre weggeplatzt sind.

Mandy


----------



## Newbie (16. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge.

Um irgendwas in das Rohr zum BA einzuführen (z.B. auch einfach einen Sprudelstein), müßte ich die Verrohrung wieder ändern.

Und selbst eine endgültige Lösung durch Umbauen ist nicht trivial, da irgendwo IMMER eine Stelle sein wird, wo das Rohr frostgefährdet ist. Liegt einfach daran, dass es sich um einen Hochteich handelt und somit schon das Niveau der Eingänge ins Spaltsieb überirdisch ist.

Ich denke, ich werde mit kleinen Pumpen einen minimalem Flow über Winter aufrecht erhalten und als Sicherheit noch ne Begleitheizung. Da es sich nur um jeweis ein Meter Rohr handelt, sollten sich die Kosten für das Heizkabel und Strom (16W/m) in Grenzen halten.

Danke und Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## hkkleemann (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Hallo Newbie, bzw. Hallo Forumsmitglieder!
Bin ja bei meinem Teich auch immer am "Basteln" und habe aktuell auch eine Teilverrohrung zum bzw. vom Spaltsiebfilter und denke über einen möglichen Kälteschutz nach. Eine Begleitheizung hat doch - da irre ich evtl. - bei HT Rohren nicht wirklich viel Nutzen, oder? Du müsstest doch dann das HT Rohr mit Metallfolie umwickeln, damit die Wärme der Begleitheizung sich überhaupt etwas verteilen kann, oder? 

LG,
Hans


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Hallo Dirk,

Ich würde mir von einem Sanitär - Rohrdesigner  solch aufblasbaren Gummiblasen besorgen. Diese werden normaler Weise für Druckprüfungen an Abwasserleitungen benutz.
Wenn du sie in den Bodenablauf  bzw. Skimmer steckst und aufbläst wird kein Wasser mehr dich fließen, so das du die Ltg. entleeren kannst.
Du must nur Sicherstellen das du gegebenenfalls Luft nach pumpen kannst, da ja mit abnehmender temp. auch der Luftdruck fällt und somit ein klein wenig Wasser durch sickern kann.

mfg Rene'


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Hallo noch mal,

hab gerade ein wenig Dr. goo... benutzt, und solch Absperrscheiben gefunden, Durchmesser 100 kostet eine ca 18€ also nicht die Welt und sollte sicherer sein als die absperrblasen, bei denen ja die Luft endweichen könnte.

gruß rené


----------



## Newbie (30. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Rene,

Ja gut. Und dann? Wie bekommt man die Absperrscheiben so weit ins Rohe und festgedreht, dass das Wasser weit genug unter der Erde aufgehalten wird?

Ich verstehe Deinen Vorschlag noch nicht ganz.

Gruß, Dirk.


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Hallo Dirk,

wenn du vom Bodenablauf den Deckel abnimmst, dann kannst du doch gleich die Absperrscheibe ins Rohr stecken. Wenn du dir ein langes Rohr nimmst welches an einem Ende querr eingeschnitten wird so das es auf die Spannschraube passt, mußt du nicht mal ins Wasser. Beim Skimmer, je nach dem welchen du hast geht es noch einfacher.
Wenn beide Absperrscheiben eingesetzt sind lässt du nur noch das Wasser an Schiebern ab und verschliesst sie dann wieder damit nichts reinkrabeln kann.

mfg René


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Diese Hier wäre ein Beispiel, für DN 110.
Im Frühjahr öffnest du dann den Bypass, füllst damit das Rohr wieder und endspannst dann die Flügelmutter.

mfg René


----------



## Newbie (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie KG Rohr frostsicher machen?*

Hallo Rene,

interessante Idee.
Ich fürchte aber, in der Praxis nicht durchführbar. Das 100er Rohr geht im 90 Grad Winkel von Bodenablauf weg. Selbst wenn ich also den Deckel in 2m Tiefe entfernen würde, was ich nicht machen werde, bekäme man Dein Teil niemals da unten rein, ohne zu tauchen oder das Wasser abzulassen. Bedanke auch, dass es dort im Laufe der Zeit etwas "glitschig" wird, so dass man diese Scheibe kaum richtig ansetzen werde kann.

Ich werde den Skimmer abdichten, das ist wirklich kein Problem, auch ohne Scheibe oder Ballon, und den Bodenablauf mit einer kleinen Pumpe laufen lassen. Das Rohe bekommt eine Begleitheizung (mit Alufolie und Isolierung) und damit hoffe ich, durch den Winter zu kommen.

Danke und Gruß,

Dirk.


----------

